# Fathers day?



## lou_w34

You ladies doing anything for it??

I didnt even realise it was so close untill i saw the signs in tesco, made me feel like i had a rock in my belly lol

I think im just gunna act like its no different to any other day! lol

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Laura2919

Fathers day?? Whats that?? :haha: Lol. 

I am not buying a card or a present and if he is expecting one he is gonna be deeply upset! 
His mum can buy him one! I'm not wasting my hard earned money on him. Nooo way! :shrug:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Not doing or buying nowt, why should i!!!!!

Just hope its not a day hes due a visit lol


----------



## mamashakesit

You ladies should do something for yourself! One of my friends was raised by her dad and she always got him both a mothers and a fathers day present or card. After all, you are taking care of both roles. I know when it rolls around for me, I'll be taking the baby on a picnic or to a baseball game, or spoiling myself with something!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Yeah thats a good idea big bar of chocolate me thinks lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

When is Father's day? Maybe the asshole'll get his dna test results then :rofl: happy frigging father's day jerk!!! lol sorry bit of a rant there lol

I think i'll buy myself a massive bar of chocolate


----------



## lou_w34

20th june! If i remember correctly!!!

Oh yummy chocolate!! I think ill allow myself a days break from my diet and pig out watching disney with lo heehee

xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

id forgotten that was coming up.
no way am i doing anything dont see why i should.
he doesnt even deserve to be called a dad

sorry im having an angry day..dont mind me :blush:


----------



## laylasmommy

mines not a dad yet but I'm not even going to say it to him...
he didn't bother to tell me happy mothers day so I don't feel the need to tell him Happy father's day especially since he left me.


----------



## tinkabells

I'll be getting my dad card from me and then one from hollie as well, cos his the only MAN role in her life xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Thats nice Tinkabells! I cant be bothered tbh! Why should I. he has a mum and dad and they can buy him a card


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm going to be sending him a card. Just to prove a point. For mothers day i didn't get anything, not even a text. About 2 weeks later we were arguing via text and he told me he got me a mothers day present but hes not going to bother sending it anymore, and i told him that there was no point in sending it as it would be over 2 weeks late! (Not that i believe that there was a present in the first place to be honest)
So i'm going to send him a card saying 'to the best dad in the world' or something equally as sarcastic, baring in mind he hasnt come to see her in 6 months.


----------



## Laura2919

Haha bloodbinds. thats brilliant..


----------



## mamashakesit

bloodbinds said:


> I'm going to be sending him a card. Just to prove a point. For mothers day i didn't get anything, not even a text. About 2 weeks later we were arguing via text and he told me he got me a mothers day present but hes not going to bother sending it anymore, and i told him that there was no point in sending it as it would be over 2 weeks late! (Not that i believe that there was a present in the first place to be honest)
> So i'm going to send him a card saying 'to the best dad in the world' or something equally as sarcastic, baring in mind he hasnt come to see her in 6 months.

LMFAO!!! I just choked on my hot tea. That sounds like something I would do. The last time he called after a two week hiatus I answered the phone: "Well, if it isn't the father of the year."


----------



## Laura2919

mamashakesit said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be sending him a card. Just to prove a point. For mothers day i didn't get anything, not even a text. About 2 weeks later we were arguing via text and he told me he got me a mothers day present but hes not going to bother sending it anymore, and i told him that there was no point in sending it as it would be over 2 weeks late! (Not that i believe that there was a present in the first place to be honest)
> So i'm going to send him a card saying 'to the best dad in the world' or something equally as sarcastic, baring in mind he hasnt come to see her in 6 months.
> 
> LMFAO!!! I just choked on my hot tea. That sounds like something I would do. The last time he called after a two week hiatus I answered the phone: "Well, if it isn't the father of the year."Click to expand...

Lol. :haha:


----------



## suzanne108

I really don't know what to do.

I got him a birthday card last month so he'll probably expect a fathers day card. But its different. Fathers day is like a thanks for being a great dad....which he isn't.

But he's already accused me of pushing him out of her life & I don't want that again....what to do?!


----------



## tinkabells

I was tempted to send him a card from like moonpig and have a picture of hollie on it, and say something like, thanks for being the best daddy in the world, wish i saw you more, or something along those lines, love you unconditionally your number 1 girl hollie 

But as i no his already got a another baby, i thought that would be a good touch plus her mother would prob see the card haha

But i've decided he doesnt deserve a card xxx


----------



## Laura2919

tinkabells said:


> I was tempted to send him a card from like moonpig and have a picture of hollie on it, and say something like, thanks for being the best daddy in the world, wish i saw you more, or something along those lines, love you unconditionally your number 1 girl hollie
> 
> But as i no his already got a another baby, i thought that would be a good touch plus her mother would prob see the card haha
> 
> But i've decided he doesnt deserve a card xxx

Nah dont bother sending one :haha: hehe. Do a me! Im not even acting like its fathers day. He is having them on the saturday


----------



## Aidedhoney

bloodbinds said:


> I'm going to be sending him a card. Just to prove a point. For mothers day i didn't get anything, not even a text. About 2 weeks later we were arguing via text and he told me he got me a mothers day present but hes not going to bother sending it anymore, and i told him that there was no point in sending it as it would be over 2 weeks late! (Not that i believe that there was a present in the first place to be honest)
> So i'm going to send him a card saying 'to the best dad in the world' or something equally as sarcastic, baring in mind he hasnt come to see her in 6 months.

Loving it.......total class, if i did that FOB would think i meant it haha!!!!!! Thats how far up his own ass he is........saying that FOB mum made sure SHE got me a mothers day so i am sure she will get him a card lol


----------



## teal

I didn't realise it was so close. Would rather skip that day :(


----------



## Laura2919

Well Mark has the twins on the saturday so hey ho!


----------



## frankyzw

If FOB is doing his part and still on talking terms, I don't see any harm in wishing him a happy day!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lol ..
I saw the signs in tesco and it made me feel sick :\ i feelt like ripping them down :haha: but ill be getting my dad one from me and mason cause as someone else said hes the only person whos been there throughout but FOB didnnt bother getting me a card or anything he said he did but never had the chance to give it me :S so i guess its in the bin or at his still :S wrecks me lol .. but if he expects a card he can think again lol his mum will probs buy him one which will make me laugh so much..

just have another mothers day ladies :) 
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

meh, Im not sending him any cards! 

Ill be getting one from me to my dad and a grandfather card from Ava, FOB can rot. Hope its the kick up the arse when it comes and he realises hes never gonna get anything unless he makes some effort! starting by speaking to me!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awwh look at Ava now! shes changed loads!
shes so cute :) sorry random but i had to say :)
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

aww thanks! 

I cant believe mason is 3 months!!! Where has time gone. I cant believe Ava is 6 months next month! Feels like yesterday we were posting bump pictures! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

wow nearly 6 months madness!! time flys dont it :] before we know it theyll be walking and everything


----------



## purpledahlia

:cry::cry::cry::cry: noooooo stop growing up!! Before we know it they wil be in high school. :nope:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

He's getting sod all!! My mum and sister had to buy me mother's day stuff from Josh cause the ex 'forgot'....HA more like couldn't be arsed! Well tough sh*t mate...I forgot!

My dad's gettin one off me and a grandad one off Josh


----------



## Becyboo__x

mine just brought the stuff but couldnt be arsed to pay me a little visit to give me it! how lazy he only lives like 10minutes away from me ... annoys the hell outa me! so he wasted the stuff or he gave it to his mum :wacko: how silly!


----------



## purpledahlia

he cud of dropped it thru your letterbox!! I got '' so did you have a nice mothers day what did you get '' ................errr what! your meant to get the card! ha ha ha


----------



## sweetlullaby

purpledahlia said:


> he cud of dropped it thru your letterbox!! I got '' so did you have a nice mothers day what did you get '' ................errr what! your meant to get the card! ha ha ha

Are you Serious?????:rofl: I just nearly woke Matthew by bursting out laughing can't believe he actually asked you that!!


----------



## Laura2919

purpledahlia said:


> he cud of dropped it thru your letterbox!! I got '' so did you have a nice mothers day what did you get '' ................errr what! your meant to get the card! ha ha ha

Thats so stupid! Well yeah Ava walked to the shop and bought me milk tray! 

I mean logic


----------



## Becyboo__x

:haha:
that was funny Laura2919!!

and yeah he just basically said he didnt get to see me so he didnt see the point in giving me a late mothers day card+present its a good job my mum and dad care enough to buy me some from mason and some flowers+chocs :)


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah, Ava was super talented that day, managed to buy me a card and everything without me knowing :wacko: idiot!


----------



## Laura2919

purpledahlia said:


> yeah, Ava was super talented that day, managed to buy me a card and everything without me knowing :wacko: idiot!

I swear sometimes they can act like a 1 yr old! My ex best not think about fathers day cos I aint even let him have the girls that day! He has them saturday! 

we were still together mothers day and he got my present that morning.. I want to burn it but its such a gorgeous dress :haha: so I have kept it


----------



## Laura2919

Becyboo__x said:


> :haha:
> that was funny Laura2919!!
> 
> and yeah he just basically said he didnt get to see me so he didnt see the point in giving me a late mothers day card+present its a good job my mum and dad care enough to buy me some from mason and some flowers+chocs :)

Lol. :haha: its true though! Just plain stupidity! Mentally they arent old enough to father kids


----------



## purpledahlia

definately not! not old enough to have a pet never mind kids!mental cases they are


----------

